# Police that can't understand the highway code



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Waiting to turn right at a T junction tonight, noticed a police car coming up to my right so i waited for him to go past so i could pull out but he didn't, the bastard turned left without indicating, what an idiot. Obviously you do not have to know the highway code to become a policeman and drive a car. :x I was going to become a policeman when i left school but i failed the interview when they found out my mum and dad were married. :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Was he driving a beemer?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Because absolutely everybody else always indicates whenever they are turning, don't they?

For pity's sake, on every single road journey you ever make there will be at least half a dozen people who don't use their indicators when you think they should. I've had a quick look through the site but haven't found the ten or twenty posts a day that I would expect from you complaining about all those people. Why not?

So shock horror! - police officers are human just like everyone else and every now and then they are not perfect. How dare they!

With the crushing realisation that it's absolutely impossible to live up to the exacting expectations of an apparently perfect general public I'll tender my resignation instantly.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Because absolutely everybody else always indicates whenever they are turning, don't they?
> 
> For pity's sake, on every single road journey you ever make there will be at least half a dozen people who don't use their indicators when you think they should. I've had a quick look through the site but haven't found the ten or twenty posts a day that I would expect from you complaining about all those people. Why not?
> 
> ...


LOL good point well made Mark 

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> For pity's sake, on every single road journey you ever make there will be at least half a dozen people who don't use their indicators when you think they should.


Half a dozen? I take it you don't use any roundabouts on your journeys. :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Because absolutely everybody else always indicates whenever they are turning, don't they?
> 
> For pity's sake, on every single road journey you ever make there will be at least half a dozen people who don't use their indicators when you think they should. I've had a quick look through the site but haven't found the ten or twenty posts a day that I would expect from you complaining about all those people. Why not?
> 
> ...


 It's called road manners, if i did it to them they would soon pull me up. :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

True buddy, however as Mark said Police Officers are human too and let's face it someone not indicating is hardly reason to get sriously irritated.

The Highway Code has a lot of "Shoulds" and "Musts" the difference in these was the reason I got 98% in my Police driver training test as I knew the difference.

*From the Highway Code*
103
Signals warn and inform other road users, including pedestrians (see 'Signals to other road users'), of your intended actions. You _*should*_ always

•give clear signals in plenty of time, having checked it is not misleading to signal at that time
•use them to advise other road users before changing course or direction, stopping or moving off
•cancel them after use
•make sure your signals will not confuse others. If, for instance, you want to stop after a side road, do not signal until you are passing the road. If you signal earlier it may give the impression that you intend to turn into the road. Your brake lights will warn traffic behind you that you are slowing down
•use an arm signal to emphasise or reinforce your signal if necessary. Remember that signalling does not give you priority

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best not to argue Mark, just nod your head and smile. :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The difference is in a marked car you would expect a better example. Lack of indication is something that winds me up, as it slows down the flow of my journey with needless waiting.

The only time I won't signal is when there is nobody else in sight, and even then it's rare as habit generally makes me indicate.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Dash said:


> The difference is in a marked car you would expect a better example.


As a general rule, yes. But no reasonable person would honestly expect *anyone* to get it perfectly right all the time, every time. It's nothing more than being human to lapse with such minor things every now and then. Perfection is impossible - however it seems nothing less is expected from our police officers. No allowances made whatsoever!

If it was anybody else it would be shrugged off as a minor irritation and forgotten about 5 seconds later, yet just because it's a police officer it's taken home, mulled over all day and considered to be a failing in public service of such catastrophic proportions that it merits posting on the internet. And to suggest in justification that cops are pulling people over all the time for failing to indicate is frankly pathetic. I see a hundred such minor infringements every day and would be able to do absolutely nothing else with my time if I acted on them. I only ever pull people over if their actions had potential for genuinely dangerous consequences - simply those situations where you'd be posting on here complaining if you saw it happen in front of a police officer and they'd done nothing about it - and in the absence of someone actually causing an accident have never prosecuted anyone.

No, this is nothing more than using the flimsiest of excuses to have a pop at the cops and says far more about a personal prejudice than it could ever say about the police.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

No, this is nothing more than using the flimsiest of excuses to have a pop at the cops and says far more about a personal prejudice than it could ever say about the police.[/quote]

If you say so Mark. :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> It's nothing more than being human to lapse with such minor things every now and then. Perfection is impossible - .


Anybody else doing it and it would be called driving without due care and attention :evil:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

SteviedTT said:


> Anybody else doing it and it would be called driving without due care and attention :evil:


I'm sorry fella but I have to disagree. :?

As Mark said earlier, cops don't pull you over for this (failing to indicate) - and if they did there would have been other factors involved!

Saj


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A few years ago i turned right into a village and didn't indicate, later on the same night two policemen at 11.30pm called at my house and said they had seen me earlier and asked me why i hadn't indicated at the junction to the village. :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

audimad said:


> A few years ago i turned right into a village and didn't indicate, later on the same night two policemen at 11.30pm called at my house and said they had seen me earlier and asked me why i hadn't indicated at the junction to the village. :x


That is ridiculous as an ex-copper I just can not imagine any copper with any sense doing that.

Charlie


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Charlie said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > A few years ago i turned right into a village and didn't indicate, later on the same night two policemen at 11.30pm called at my house and said they had seen me earlier and asked me why i hadn't indicated at the junction to the village. :x
> ...


 They probably didn't have any sense but that is what happened. One of the policemen was a lot older than the other so he was probably trying to show off his authority. :x


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Charlie said:


> That is ridiculous as an ex-copper I just can not imagine any copper with any sense.......
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SteviedTT said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > That is ridiculous as an ex-copper I just can not imagine any copper with any sense.......
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Charlie said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > A few years ago i turned right into a village and didn't indicate, later on the same night two policemen at 11.30pm called at my house and said they had seen me earlier and asked me why i hadn't indicated at the junction to the village. :x
> ...


I reckon there are more and more coppers out there with little sense, especially in large city areas. I think people's frustrations come about because most people have come across the bullish traffic cop who is more intent on flexing muscle than turning a blind eye to a minor infraction.

Ant


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think it's fair saying that about the police. It's in every profession. It's society in general, we are becoming less responsible and less tolerant.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i'd never pull out in front of a car that was indicating to turn left.

what if the driver was pulling-in just after the junction you are waiting at? or decided to go straight on instead? or had forgotten to cancel the indicator? or was a crash-for-cash scammer looking for a few grand of compo?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

hooting_owl said:


> i'd never pull out in front of a car that was indicating to turn left.
> 
> what if the driver was pulling-in just after the junction you are waiting at? or decided to go straight on instead? or had forgotten to cancel the indicator? or was a crash-for-cash scammer looking for a few grand of compo?


Yeah same, I don't even drive side by side people on roundabouts because they're all too stupid to stay in their own bloody lane!

I also wouldn't expect too much from a copper, they're just normal people at the end of the day. (well, sort of!) :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I never pull out in front of someone indicating left until they've actually committed themselves. But to not indicate when someone is waiting to come out, as far as I'm concerned, shows a complete lack of courtesy and unawareness of the road and the twats should be shot  (or is that a bit harsh)


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I saw a guy driving without his seatbelt on this afternoon, there was a cop 3 cars ahead and he did nothing about it. Disgusting.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

hooting_owl said:


> i'd never pull out in front of a car that was indicating to turn left.
> 
> what if the driver was pulling-in just after the junction you are waiting at? or decided to go straight on instead? or had forgotten to cancel the indicator? or was a crash-for-cash scammer looking for a few grand of compo?


I failed my driving test for not pulling out in this scenario.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Although I fully support Mark's comments about the Police being human and making mistakes as well, I thought I'd just post this as it's on topic.

I was driving through the country a little earlier after sunset, and as I was leaving the street-lit villages for the stretch to the city I was thinking "hmm.. I really ought to put my headlights on, I don't think the police would be too convinced about me driving round with just my sidelights on", and just as I thought "nah, screw it", a Police car came round the corner - to my surprise, with no lights on at all.


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

Mark Davies said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is in a marked car you would expect a better example.
> ...


WOW calm down Mark, I agree whole heartedly with you, but I do think you're taking this way too personally (unless you were the one at the T junction!!).

I must admit whenever in a 'job' car, marked or otherwise I have driven to the highest possible standard as you are 'on show' and it was drummed in to me on the advanced course that if you drive a marked car you are there to set an example as well as doing your job.

But as Mark pointed out about being human, the job employs a 'cross section' of the community, and so...............


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Harvester said:


> But as Mark pointed out about being human, the job employs a 'cross section' of the community


All of whom were bullied at school!

Human when you make a mistake, but super human when somebody else makes a mistake :?


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

Widget said:


> Harvester said:
> 
> 
> > But as Mark pointed out about being human, the job employs a 'cross section' of the community
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

